
Ask HN: Best resource to simulate AD environment? - tn_
I need to demo AD integration functionality with my web-app.  Any services you guys recommend that would simulate an environment?
======
pgnas
Could try a free demo of Azure or turnkey linux domain controller:
[https://www.turnkeylinux.org/domain-
controller](https://www.turnkeylinux.org/domain-controller)

